# Need advise about subclass 600 visa



## GingerYang (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, I am a Chinese student studying in UK. I applied subclass 600 visa on 23 August. It has been 31 days and 23 working days, but the status is still 'This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.'. 

I wonder what causes such a long time. Maybe queuing or something is wrong with my application form?

Do I need to take some actions? Attaching more documents? Start another application?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

GingerYang said:


> Hi, I am a Chinese student studying in UK. I applied subclass 600 visa on 23 August. It has been 31 days and 23 working days, but the status is still 'This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.'.
> 
> I wonder what causes such a long time. Maybe queuing or something is wrong with my application form?
> 
> Do I need to take some actions? Attaching more documents? Start another application?


Our last subclass 600 visa took 35 days, and the one before it took 28 days.

Yours may be slower due to the combination of countries 'China and UK', rather than a straightforward single country application?


----------



## GingerYang (Sep 22, 2017)

JandE said:


> Our last subclass 600 visa took 35 days, and the one before it took 28 days.
> 
> Yours may be slower due to the combination of countries 'China and UK', rather than a straightforward single country application?


Thanks a lot. 
If the agent checks my application, the status of my application will change right? How long it might take for the agent to make decision?


----------

